# ...Once again, Clear hive



## cade10 (Aug 24, 2012)

Cool, weird - but cool.......Would save alot of time looking through a veil if you can just plop down and watch them. This year I have some of the most mellow bees I have ever had, they just let me sit and watch them come and go - that isn't always the case but I find it interesting and a bit relaxing


----------

